# Question on wireless video bridge and whole home networking?



## DaBearsfan (Aug 3, 2007)

Have not asked a question in a long time. 
Earlier this year I moved into a new house. I hired a company to install the direct TV. I have searched and read through quite a number of threads but cannot find this answer.

I have: 
HR54 -700 Genie. 
H25 - 100
2 - HR24's (a 500 and a 200)
3 - C61K-700 4K Clients
2 - C41W-500 
and a WVBR0-01 Wireless Video Bridge

Yesterday It appears my WVB quit working properly. All the Genie clients (c61 and C41's) quit connecting to the WVB. So all the clients are down. But what is perplexing as is that now whole home viewing is not working either. My 2 HR 24's and H25 say there are no connected receivers under whole home status. The HR54 genie sees the HR24's but gets an error if I try play a recording from the HR24's. Each DVR can access recordings in the rooms and they are installed in. The HR-24's H25, and HR54 Genie are only connected through coax (Moca?). There are no ethernet cables attached as in my old home (CCK,DECA).

I called D*and they had me reset the Receivers, Clients, and DVR's and also reset the WVB by holding reset for 10 seconds. It's status is solid blue but the clients never reconnected.

Technician is coming tomorrow as they are fairly sure the WVB is faulty. (it still says active and is connected to my Home network)

Now my question:

_If the WVB is Faulty does/could that affect the whole home (non-Client) network?_

I asked D* when I called and she said it is only the Clients that connect through the WVB. But they also could not explain how the network works in my setup and could not answer why my whole home capabilities are not working through the DVRS. Hence the truck roll.

Thanks in advance 
Mark


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

There is definitely more going on than the WVB. The C61Ks are not wireless, they require a coax. If the WVB died all that would go down are the C41ws. If the DVRs can play recordings and all the receivers/DVRs can watch live TV your coax network is good, just something is taking out the MOCA communication. The only thing I can suggest at this time would be to take out one wired component at a time and see if Whole Home comes back. (Dont worry about the C41Ws at this point) If it does you found your bad component


----------



## DaBearsfan (Aug 3, 2007)

Thank you !

is there any way to check the MOCA connection status ? I just went to one of the HR24's (master bedroom) pressed list and all the recordings showed up from all dvrs and the status showed the names of the other 2 DVR's ( the other HR54 (living), and other HR24 (office)). Tried to play a recording on the master bedroom HR24 from the office HR24 and it said it could not access the recording at this time and when I returned to the office HR24 it said it master bedroom had disconnected from the network

Very strange behavior. like you said I guess i have a faulty component on the MOCA network


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DaBearsfan said:


> Thank you !
> 
> is there any way to check the MOCA connection status ? I just went to one of the HR24's (master bedroom) pressed list and all the recordings showed up from all dvrs and the status showed the names of the other 2 DVR's ( the other HR54 (living), and other HR24 (office)). Tried to play a recording on the master bedroom HR24 from the office HR24 and it said it could not access the recording at this time and when I returned to the office HR24 it said it master bedroom had disconnected from the network
> 
> Very strange behavior. like you said I guess i have a faulty component on the MOCA network


Have you seen a 775 error message recently?

Rich


----------



## DaBearsfan (Aug 3, 2007)

No 775 errors at all. But the tech was out today and he said the SWM-16 must have a bad port. Switched the dish LNB to a new single wire model and eliminated teh SWM-16 and all is well again!

Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Glad you got it working and now it makes sense. I really couldn't see the failure mode you were experiencing but with a SWM16 in the mix that would have been my first guess. The way it work is it has 2 independent 8 channel SWMs with an internal MOCA bridge to connect the two. If that bridge fails then you get exactly what you experienced


----------

